# Help!!Berkley lightning rod



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello . Well heres the deal I have a Berkley lightning rod that needs the cork on the screw reel seat replaced . It was a bad design from berkley but none the less I love this rod. Just wondering if anyone might wanna make a couple of bucks .Keep in mind the rod is only worth like 25 -30 bucks !! I can buy the stuff to fix it or we can just work something out . Thanks Dave


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

This is a one piece casting rod I take it? Or is this one of the spinning versions? I have a casting version and the same thing happened. Do you have all of the cork pieces still?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

I would make a gaff out of it. Not even worth the trouble my friend . It's a $19.99 rod at best .


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Agreed, but it's still a pretty easy fix depending on what exactly is broken. Mine took a little bit of rod bond and I was done.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Bass,

It is the spinning version. I have everything it is even still on the rod . It is cracked and flimsy though.. I love this rod. Don't want to really part with it right yet.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Get some 5 minute epoxy and work it into the crack. Figure out a way to clamp it and you'll be done. Very easy to fix.

Oh, don't put too much in and glue the cork to the blank.


----------

